# The Hackintosh Thread



## hellknight (Jun 29, 2011)

*I'm starting a new thread about Hackintosh. Mods please bear in mind that :-*

*
1. We are in India so we are not under DMCA.
2. Secondly, DMCA has been modified and now Jailbreaking is legal. 
3. Technically, we're jailbreaking Mac OS X from its hardware. That's not illegal.
4. Many big sites such as Lifehacker have articles about Hackintosh. So can we.
5. No links to torrents or other illegal ways to obtain Mac OS X will be posted.
6. We'll only post how to install it on our system. Detailed screenshots should be allowed with instructions.
*

*The first rule of Hackintosh thread is, you do not talk about Hackintosh torrent. The second rule of Hackintosh thread is, you DO NOT TALK ABOUT Hackintosh torrent.* 

*DISCLAIMER & WARNING :-*

*Now lets get serious.*

*First of all, I'm creating this thread to help fellow users in taking a test ride of Mac. The sole purpose of this thread is to see how Mac OS X works, what's the difference between Mac, Windows & Linux (Mac OS X has FreeBSD kernel so technically they're almost identical) and most importantly, prepare you to get a genuine Apple hardware. Anyone, asking or posting the links to get Mac OS X illegally will get instant ban ranging from 15-30 days from the mods. Repeat it, and you may get banned for life.. Believe me, there were numerous other threads regarding this topic on the forum & never, ever a single one was allowed. The mods are doing us a favour to allow this discussion. I don't want the thread to be deleted because of a one damn link. We don't discuss piracy in this forum & that's the way it has been since the initial days of the forum. Moreover, if you can buy computers ranging from 25-50k (or more than that), then you can obviously get Mac OS X Snow Leopard for just Rs. 1800 from stores or any other sources. It is a dirt cheap price for the operating system. A big thanks to desiibond for allowing me to start this thread.

Secondly, any damage to your hardware, loss of data or banning from the forum will not be my responsibility. The experienced members are here to guide you only, they will not be responsible for anything like me. I repeat again, do not ask them about links.  *
*
What you're allowed to do :-

Post your hardware details.
Post screenshots of software installation.
Post pics of BIOS settings.
Discuss if a particular hardware works or not.
Ask for only OPEN SOURCE or Copyleft links. Like iBoot, Chameleon bootloader etc. No links regarding illegal proprietary software, period!
Discuss the pros & cons of Hackintosh.
A good, healthy discussion about Mac apps like iLife, iWorks etc. 
If you succeed, then you ARE required to post how you did it to help fellow members. Refusing to do so is against the rules of this thread. Share & care.
You are required to post the output of Geekbench after a successful install. It is a free software in its 32-bit avatar. It will help us to compare the performance of our systems.
**What you're not allowed to do :*-


Ask for links regarding illegal downloading of Mac OS X.
Posting links regarding illegal downloading of Mac OS X.
Ask for links for pirated apps.
No hacks in the propreitary software. Only FOSS apps are allowed to hack.
Post megasizes images. Use image hosting service for that. We need to conserve the bandwidth as people will see this thread on their mobiles while installing it on their PC.
Genuine Apple hardware users are not allowed to ask other members to show the receipt or screenshot of the Mac OS X DVD. This is called harassment. We don't even ask Windows users to show a proof that they've legal Windows before answering their query. 
Mocking Genuine Apple hardware users by Hackintosh users or Hackintosh users by Apple hardware users is strictly prohibited. Do this and get banned for a week or more. I don't want this thread to start a fight between us.

Now, I have elaborated the rules. Let the fun begin. Remember to follow the rules. Keeps this thread alive & clean. 

Here's an awesome article from Lifehacker depicting a Hack Mini construction.

*How to Build a Hackintosh Mini for a Less Expensive, Faster Mac *

*You can get Mac OS X Snow Leopard from Apple's site. It costs just Rs. 1800. Stop drinking for a month and get this, it's dirt cheap.*

*Snow Leopard 10.6.2 ran beautifully on my rig consisting of :-*

*AMD Athlon X2 4400+
4 GB RAM
Jetway JM2A 692 GDG motherboard (AMD 690 G Chipset)
NVIDIA 8600 GT 512 MB DDR2 Graphics card.
Realtek 5.1 surround sound card & Realtek Gigabit network card
250 GB WD HDD SATA. (only SATA stuff works. Don't try on IDE. Too slow)
19" Viewsonic 1440x900 monitor.*

*It didn't work on (actually it installed successfully, but couldn't boot after that) :-**

AMD Athlon II X4 640 and AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE.
Biostar TA 790 GX BE (790 GX chipset)
Palit GTX 260 Core 216 Sonic edition.
Samsung 500 GB Green series HDD. (secondary HDD)*

OK I'm posting few tricks regarding installation
*
1. Remove any additional HDD other than the one you want to install Mac OS X on.
2. Remove more than 4 GB RAM. You can add the module later after installation is finished.
3. If you're using separate HDD to install Mac OS X then please select AHCI Mode under SATA settings in the BIOS.
4. Remove any PCI cards such as TV tuners or sound cards. Put them back on later. TV tuners aren't supported by Mac OS X except Elagato which is external TV Tuner.
5. Make sure you format the HDD as Mac OS X Extended (Journaled) or it will not work.
6. If possible, then please format the HDD in GPT format other than MBR.
7. Remove anything connected to USB ports except Keyboard or mouse.
8. Please consider using USB keyboard & mouse. PS/2 doesn't have good support in the Hackintosh arena & may not work well.
*
Regarding the Retail DVD, please follow the Lifehacker link which is posted in the first post. Moreover, you can also use iBoot CD to install Mac OS X.

*Consider using Intel processors & their chipsets. AMD isn't supported as it is not used by Apple. For GPU, consider using AMD cards. The newer, the better. NVIDIA only has presence in Mac Mini. Rest all stuff is ruled by AMD.*

Whatever you do after successful installation is upto you. But please * Turn off the update feature & DO NOT UPDATE IT. IT WILL BREAK YOUR INSTALLATION * I'm officially retired from Hackintosh stuff. I tried it for 2-3 years but then realized its not worth the effort & headache. But I will post my experience. Feel free to ask.

To all the users who are asking the questions if it is worth it. Trust me, it is NOT. All the commands that you'll use to hack it & install it, will serve you no purpose in your life. Instead you can go & learn *Linux or FreeBSD*. It has loads of headaches & if you're a very patient person then you should try it. If you really want to experience Mac OS X then get your self a * Mac Mini * It is available for Rs. 34k and it is worth it. It makes an awesome home computer & HTPC.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks a million. I have always liked Mac. Have tried it at the Apple Store in Bangalore at many places.

I always wanted to have one. But due to the heavy price I was always put down.

But I now see some hope. 

If your article works! Then I have a question.

Question: Can I buy Mac OS X (Snow Leopard 10.6.2) from the Apple Store and use the DVD to install it after following the article of course?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2011)

Tech&Me said:
			
		

> Question: Can I buy Mac OS X (Snow
> Leopard 10.6.2) from the Apple Store
> and use the DVD to install it after
> following the article of course?


 Only on Apple Pc's or laptops. Else the Dvd will come to know from Bios you arent a Mac user.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 29, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Thanks a million. I have always liked Mac. Have tried it at the Apple Store in Bangalore at many places.
> 
> I always wanted to have one. But due to the heavy price I was always put down.
> 
> ...



yes. but do note that it is a 50-50 chance. It may or may not work on your config. Given that OS X costs around 1800 bucks MRP, you can give it a try.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ 1800bucks is a decent price, comparing to outrageously priced Win 7. Will try that. BTW What's that 50-50 chance means? Can't it install just like Windows?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 29, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ 1800bucks is a decent price, comparing to outrageously priced Win 7. Will try that. BTW What's that 50-50 chance means? Can't it install just like Windows?



yes. it depends a lot on the h/w. The closer the h/w is to the mac lineup the better chance you have to make it work. As you know, if the OS doesn't have drivers for your h/w (especially GPU/CPU/mobo chipset etc), it won't work.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh, too bad. Will try to check this and if everything is perfect, i'll give it a try.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 29, 2011)

desiibond said:


> yes. but do note that it is a 50-50 chance. It may or may not work on your config. Given that OS X costs around 1800 bucks MRP, you can give it a try.



Ok, then I am ready to take that 50-50 chance. Because I love Mac!!  

I am planning to try this Mac OS X DVD on this machine:

[CPU] Intel C2D 2.4 Ghz
[Mobo] Intel D945GCNL
[Ram] DDR2 667  (2 GB)
[HDD] Seagate HDD 160 GB SATA
[Optical] DVD RW Sony


Will this work ?




thetechfreak said:


> Only on Apple Pc's or laptops. Else the Dvd will come to know from Bios you arent a Mac user.



I think you should keep out of this!!
What the hell BIOS will do with the DVD huh.............. 

And also you should read before posting!! The Lifehacker  article says to use Original Mac OS X DVD and gives a link to a US store to buy it.

I was concerned if the DVD available in INDIA is different one or not. So, I asked that question.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 29, 2011)

From OSx86 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Legal issues and Apple objections
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Apple does not authorize the use of the Mac OS on any x86 PC other than the ones it has developed itself.* The company used a Trusted Platform Module, or TPM, to tie Mac OS to the systems it distributed to developers after announcing its switch to Intel's chips.
> 
> *The Mac OS X EULA forbids installations of Mac OS X on a "non-Apple-branded computer".* ....



From Mac OS X Snow Leopard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> There are three licenses available. These licenses differ in their requirements for pre-installed versions of Mac OS X:
> 
> Leopard Upgrade: requires that Mac OS X Leopard already be installed.
> 
> ...



I am not a lawyer, but I this thread is violating TDF's policies. Rest is up to mods.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 29, 2011)

Garbage said:


> From OSx86 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> From Mac OS X Snow Leopard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



No Hackintosh is legal now!!

It was featured in the very recent *Tech Show on NDTV (Gadget Guru)*. There it was explained that the hackintosh process is *LEGAL* as long as the jailbreaking the Hardware is concerned. Using the Original DVD to install is *not Illegal*.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 29, 2011)

Garbage said:


> From OSx86 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> From Mac OS X Snow Leopard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Nope. DMCA is NOT applicable in India so patches are not illegal. You are also free to install OSX in your PC if you own a valid license of Mac OS X, which doesn't cost much and if the PC is Apple-labelled a term which is ambiguous, as an interpretation can mean sticking Apple stickers on a PC. They just called it "Apple-LABELLED" in the EULA.



furious_gamer said:


> Oh, too bad. Will try to check this and if everything is perfect, i'll give it a try.



To be very honest, it's not quite worth it. IMO a regular Linux distro is a much better choice than a Hackintosh Mac OS X. Mac OS X can only perform well in Apple hardware, and it's recommended to buy an Apple Hardware to use OS X.



Tech&ME said:


> I think you should keep out of this!!
> What the hell BIOS will do with the DVD huh..............
> 
> And also you should read before posting!! The Lifehacker  article says to use Original Mac OS X DVD and gives a link to a US store to buy it.
> ...



He isn't wrong. He may have expressed himself incorrectly, but what he points out is true. You simply don't put an OS X disk in your optical drive and install it. The Lifehacker article also mentions iBoot.
Apple uses it's own EFI rather than the standard BIOS found in most regular PCs running Windows and Linux, so in a way he is right.




			
				OSx86 Wiki said:
			
		

> *Do I need Apple hardware to run Mac OS X?
> *
> Not anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 29, 2011)

@liverpool_fan

Mac OS X Snow Leopard on my Inspiron 1525 just rocks. There is a great osx86 community out there and not to mention tonymacx86 and macman. They make life easier to install OS X on a x86 Intel PC.

I have Snow Leopard License and installed it using the guide at Dell Inspiron 1525 Running OS X . It's a community especially for Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop. I am fortunate that it's so popular around the world. The battery life too has improved with the new kexts that have emerged int the community.

Now I triple boot Mac OS X 10.6.8, Windows 7 SP1 and Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS. And it's a great way to enjoy the summer for me.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 29, 2011)

^Dude, you're on 10.6.8?? Really? Was the transition smooth or you had to mess up some kexts?



> I am planning to try this Mac OS X DVD on this machine:
> 
> [CPU] Intel C2D 2.4 Ghz
> [Mobo] Intel D945GCNL
> ...



It should. Considering that you've a Intel Processor with 945 G chipset. This chipset was used in Macbooks sometime back. Can you please post the exact model number of the processor along with the onboard sound & network cards?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 29, 2011)

^^
Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 LGA 775.

motherboard :  details


----------



## hellknight (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah it is supported.. Go ahead and install.. do post the results..


----------



## hellknight (Jun 29, 2011)

ico, I think that you've original Apple hardware. Would you mind posting the score of geekbench along with the tech-specs? Also, it would be great if you could tell us some free & great apps that you use.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I would also suggest a quick list of Mac alternatives for common Windows and Linux applications in the OP.


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2011)

hellknight said:


> ico, I think that you've original Apple hardware. Would you mind posting the score of geekbench along with the tech-specs? Also, it would be great if you could tell us some free & great apps that you use.


Mac mini (Early 2009) : Geekbench Result Browser

It's actually Mac mini - Late 2009. Tech specs? Intel Core 2 Duo P8700 2.53ghz, 2*2GB DDR3 1066Mhz RAM, 320GB Hard disk and nVidia 9400M. The only game I play is TF2 and some indie games so it is good enough for me. Used to play Urban Terror earlier. Gaming is strictly done in my 40GB Windows partition. Why I use Mac? Don't like using Windows. In which OS do I feel home? Arch Linux on my laptop. C2D P8700 is a laptop processor anyways.

*Applications* - not much to say. I only use the usual apps. Nothing special.

Limechat for IRC. Linkinus is the best client out there - but it is paid. Colloquy hasn't seen any active development since 2 years.
Cyberduck for FTP/SFTP. Slightly slow compared to Filezilla, but interface is much much better.
TextWrangler - for coding. I've installed Xcode for development. It's free.
Firefox 5 is the default browser. Opera felt a little clunky till 11.11 version. Now, Opera 11.50 is refreshing. Thinking of switching to it. I'm an Opera fan and only boot into Windows to use Opera. On Linux, it is still clunky, I guess. Chrome on Linux.
Burn - best application for burning CD/DVDs.
Adobe Flash CS4 - there was some Adobe offer. Someone had posted in the forum.
Microsoft Office 2011 for Mac - bought it for something like 2.5k
Twitter for Mac - I guess it is the best twitter application regardless of the OS.
Handbrake - for encoding.
OnyX - lets you change little settings like screenshot format and optimize things.
Garageband - although I don't use it, but I have heard thewisecrab praising it always even though he doesn't run Mac.
iPhoto - good enough to manage photos.
AppCleaner - use it when I need to uninstall an application and remove its setting files too. Otherwise, just dragging Apps to trash is the way you uninstall most apps.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting the specs & Applications. 

I too, boot Windows only to play games. My OS of choice is Arch Linux too. Have installed it on my desktop computer (Athlon II X4 640 one). I'm also a RHCSA so I have Fedora 15 installed too. But I really hate the complicated System V stuff and prefer BSD init over it.

AMD users should also note that Mac OS X doesn't supports Cool n Quiet profile. So, your processor will constantly run at 100% speed. No power management of processor. So make sure you have a good heatsink.

Moreover, if you intend to use Parallels for virtualzation inside Mac OS X, it will not work. Doesn't supports AMD.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2011)

Anybody here tried running iLife on Hackintosh ?
And what's the price of iLife 2011 ?
I'm interested in it solely because of Garage Band


----------



## Garbage (Jun 30, 2011)

hellknight said:


> To all the users who are asking the questions if it is worth it. Trust me, it is NOT. All the commands that you'll use to hack it & install it, will serve you no purpose in your life. Instead you can go & learn *Linux or FreeBSD*. It has loads of headaches & if you're a very patient person then you should try it. If you really want to experience Mac OS X then get your self a * Mac Mini * It is available for Rs. 38k and it is worth it. It makes an awesome home computer & HTPC.



Nailed!


----------



## hellknight (Jun 30, 2011)

@MetalheadGautham

I had install iLilfe 09 way back in 2009 when I was venturing into this territory. All the apps worked except iWeb. I can't say anything about iLife 11. If it needs hardware acceleration via GPU & if the drivers aren't installed properly then it may not work.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 1, 2011)

^^^^or me ilife 11 has worked with nVidia 9400Gm chipset driver from Laptop (Medion)where i used nvinject kexts from kext.com
  But you are right more often than not ilife isnt stable.
  Frankly i got my self a macbook pro after years of hackintoshing around since days of tiger. On PC It worked great until there was update around the corner. Every update sometimes eventually becomes necessary and this does kill the hackintosh. 
   However If you have patience certain update are available in form of DMG from third party vendors though not the latest. 

 Anyways ran Lion Developer on Hackintosh with these configuration:
Intel Core 2 Duo or better i.e. Core i3, i5, i7 (no Core Duo or AMD right now).
2GB RAM (4GB recommended)

  For those with Intel integrated Grahpic chipset anything above 950Gma doesnt work with Hardware Acceleration. Though the resolution can be set. But without Quartz Extreme and Core Image Macosx is not worth.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 1, 2011)

^^ Care posting a screenshot of Lion running with your system profile in the background?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 3, 2011)

is it possible to have successful multi-boot system with MAC ?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah.. It is very easy. Infact, here's how you should do it.

First, install Mac OS X. Then install Windows 7 on another drive. After that install EasyBCD & add Mac as an option. 

If you want to install Linux, then install it, GRUB will automatically detect EasyBCD.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 4, 2011)

Recommendation needed for  MAC OSX for 64 Bit for Inspiron 15R!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2011)

Guys question here. I've grown kind of tiered of installing OSes that refuse to accept existence of another OS in my system. So I've gone pure VM mode these days. Anybody tried installing Mac OSX in a virtual machine ? If so what are the results ? I think it should be theoretically easier because the bootloader and firmware can be made to mimic any hardware.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 22, 2011)

There are virtual machine images floating around on Internet. 
No need to *install* it. Just unzip and fire up virtual machine.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah.. and those images work fine with Virtualbox.. you don't even need VMWare for that..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

Is Apple OS cheaper than Windows 7?
also new OS Lion?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Is Apple OS cheaper than Windows 7?
> also new OS Lion?



Yes its quite a bit lot cheaper 


Windows 7 HP- Rs.6590
Windows 7 Home Premium, Buy Windows 7 Home Premium Online in India


OSX LION- $29.99
Apple - OS X Lion - The worldâ€™s most advanced OS.

and Google conversion of the same- 29.99 USD in INR - Google Search


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

^^but they recover the cost from Apple Hardware


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ ha ha ha!!! that's the reason we have *Hackintosh*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, Apple Hardware being costly is a myth. Well at least in laptops and if you buy them in the US that is.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 25, 2011)

^^

Well in India every high end computer or electronic parts becomes costly due to the import duties. See the Cars which are very moderately priced in the US etc and are so costly here in India if imported...


----------



## sygeek (Jul 25, 2011)

hellknight said:


> 4. Many big sites such as Lifehacker have articles about Hackintosh. So can we.


No offence but lifehacker even has articles concerning how and where to download pirated shows (as RSS feeds) daily. And they don't even mention it indirectly..



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ 1800bucks is a decent price, comparing to outrageously priced Win 7. Will try that. BTW What's that 50-50 chance means? Can't it install just like Windows?


It's the download-only version, $29. In-Store downloads at retail Apple Stores or a USB flash drive containing the OS costs $69. But I'd say it's still cheaper Windows. Microsoft should look into this.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Nope. DMCA is NOT applicable in India so patches are not illegal. You are also free to install OSX in your PC if you own a valid license of Mac OS X, which doesn't cost much and if the PC is Apple-labelled a term which is ambiguous, as an interpretation can mean sticking Apple stickers on a PC. They just called it "Apple-LABELLED" in the EULA.


What applies in India then? If DMCA isn't applicable to India, then isn't jailbreaking/other stuff still illegal?

On other notes, using a hackintosh still VIOLATES apples EULA, but technically it cannot be said illegal. But nowadays _creating a hackintosh_ (by an average user) usually involves certain methods that CAN be said illegal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2011)

Read my post again. It's DMCA which rendered "Jail breaking' illegal in the first place before the change.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2011)

@sysgeek.. Your queries, answered :-

1. Lifehacker is a third party site. What people do there, is their business. 
3. Here, read this.. Best copyright policies in the world? Try India . It is a detailed description of India's copyright laws.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 26, 2011)

hellknight said:


> @sysgeek.. Your queries, answered :-
> 
> 1. Lifehacker is a third party site. What people do there, is their business.
> 3. Here, read this.. Best copyright policies in the world? Try India . It is a detailed description of India's copyright laws.


1. Well, it was in response to "So can we". Well, we're different from such sites, they even use inappropriate language (not that it is "BAD") but we don't 

2. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 27, 2011)

I Installed the Hackintosh on this PC and typing this message from the same PC.

[CPU] Intel C2D 2.4 Ghz
[Mobo] Intel D945GCNL
[Ram] DDR2 667 (2 GB)
[HDD] Seagate HDD 160 GB SATA
[Optical] DVD RW Sony

I install Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard.

It is working very fine but I have some issues:

*My Graphics Driver is not working* 

Question: *How to enable Intel Graphics Driver for this hackintosh Mac ?*

Please help !

*Updates:*

1. I updated Mac OS X *10.5 to 10.5.8* , working gr8.

2. I successfully enabled Intel Graphics Driver, Now I can change my screen resolution to *full HD 1080p*.

*If any one is interested I can post the pics, so please tell me*.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2011)

Sure dude.. post the pics.. also, why aren't you on Snow Leopard? That works well on AMD so it should work well on Intel too..


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 28, 2011)

^^
I am on FIELD TRIAL 

I am just trying out the new Hackintosh I just installed.

I will also try Snow Leopard because I have fallen in LOVE with Mac.  

Pics will come soon... but I want to create a separate thread for the Camera Shots, if mods can allow that to me.... (it will inspire others  )


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

Best way to know whether system supports MAC or not is to install MAC in Virtual Machines such as VMWare Player or Virtual Box..


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 28, 2011)

*My Humming Mac OS X 10.5.8* 

*img854.imageshack.us/img854/1500/photo0052edt.jpg

*And Full Desktop with MS Wireless Keyboard *

*img192.imageshack.us/img192/5899/photo0048edt.jpg


Everything working, from Bluetooth to Internet.

please comment


----------



## noob (Jul 28, 2011)

for gods sake...remove plastic...


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah.. and take a screenshot instead of pictures.. I mean of the desktop.. & congrats for your effort..


----------



## sygeek (Jul 28, 2011)

copyright..lol


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 28, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Yeah.. and *take a screenshot* instead of pictures.. I mean of the desktop.. & congrats for your effort..



Hmmmmm....

Screenshot will mislead.... members will think I am using a *REAL Mac*  

The Camera Shot reveals it is a *REAL PC* with *Mac On It*  

Regarding @sygeek's comment:

I don't want someone else to pick up my Camera Shots and post in some other forum as their own. (this has happened with me before)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 28, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Hmmmmm....
> 
> Screenshot will mislead.... members will think I am using a *REAL Mac*


That's even better


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks, @*Liverpool_fan* , @*hellknight* and all the members, to encourage me to do it. Believe me I have really really fallen in LOVE with the *hackingtosh MAC*.

I am ready to take the next plunge soon.....

thanks again, and please *encourage* me


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2011)

@Tech&ME: wallpaper is really nice...are u using dual boot system?


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicely done, Tech&Me. I don't know if mods would allow it, but a detailed step by step guide would be helpful. 


And is it a dual boot system?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks @*Zangetsu* and @*Skud* for your valueable comments 

@*Zangetsu* That wallpaper is the default wallpaper that comes with mac. 

And NO , I donot have a Dual Boot at this time. The Harddisk on the right side of the screen you see is as follows:

First HDD :. Is the 160GB with Hackingtosh Mac

Second HDD:. Is the Server 2008r2 (i cannot access windows system folder from mac, all other files can be accessed.)

If I need to go to Server 2008r2, I need to change  the boot priority in the bios as of now. Don't know how to put it in Mac bootloader.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> thanks again, and please *encourage* me


If you really end up liking OS X. Get a Macbook Air 13" whenever you get your next laptop. HIghly recommended.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 29, 2011)

^+1 for that.. See the latest Anand Tech review of Macbook Air..


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 29, 2011)

i am not able to boot . i tried virtual box used EmpireEFI4AMD but no use .then i tried without vbox , attached only one 500gb hdd , wich had 25gb free drive , but same when it starts boot it says press any key to boot from cd/dvd , or press F8 i did that too but evey time my pc reboots . I even removed my 2 gb ram from 6gb . so tell me wts d prob ? see my config in signature !


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2011)

Can't we dual boot between Win 7 & MAC?


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 29, 2011)

yes v can , but i tried everything as op written bt no use for me .
last try was I only connected 80 gb fat32 formatted hdd, 4gb ram , AHCI SATA mode, such a waste of time..
maybe my config is not compatible..


----------



## sygeek (Jul 29, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Can't we dual boot between Win 7 & MAC?


Yes, it is possible, but the whole process gets even more complicated.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 29, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> yes v can , but i tried everything as op written bt no use for me .
> last try was I only connected 80 gb fat32 formatted hdd, 4gb ram , AHCI SATA mode, such a waste of time..
> maybe my config is not compatible..



Hey! did you BUY that Mac OS DVD ?


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 29, 2011)

yeh i hav retail copy , mail u for wt ?

WELL , it almost worked in Virtual box , i was able to boot via kabyl bumby bootloader. it all went good , but wen it says restart ur computer , I ejected dvd /iso , & restarted VM, it gave me an error 0 no boot data found ? any help ?

exact error is " /com.apple.boot.plist ' not found " .


----------



## sygeek (Jul 30, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> yeh i hav retail copy , mail u for wt ?
> 
> WELL , it almost worked in Virtual box , i was able to boot via kabyl bumby bootloader. it all went good , but wen it says restart ur computer , I ejected dvd /iso , & restarted VM, it gave me an error 0 no boot data found ? any help ?
> 
> exact error is " /com.apple.boot.plist ' not found " .


You need to switch the boot device to the .vdi file and switch the CD/DVD device to empty.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 30, 2011)

well  , it worked in vbox , thing was when installation starts there is option customize , so i customized n selected drivers etc. n success in virtual box.
but i dnt want to use in vm i want to use snow leaopard in real , n its not happening , it just boots n gives error, like ur clock speed is not set ,,,sumthing , wht should I do ?i used 
kabyl ,empireefi4amd bootloaders, no use ! should i use chameleon bootloader ?


----------



## [poWer] (Aug 1, 2011)

If your signature happends to be the rig where u want to install Snow Leopard, then you cant go Vanilla as AMD platforms are not yet officially supported. Also your graphics card might not work, check compatibility osX86 wiki

To install OSX on AMD platform you will have to use Legacy Kernel.
Try this link, might help you out.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Aug 4, 2011)

success installing leopard 10.5.2 , but on desktop it shows only 1024x768 resolution i m  not able to play .avi , .mkv either i upgraded vlc , quick time no use .any help ?

*mod edit:* reference removed.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 4, 2011)

*@nvrmndryo*

nice! 

1. First upgrade to "10.5.8 combo update" download it from Apple.com ( this will break your OS X so be careful )

2. Forget vlc. ( you installed it huh ? from where ? It is only for INTEL based PC )

3. Download codecs and everything will play!!

Between, where is the screenshot /camera shot, would you mind sharing with us ?

You say you updated Qtime ? are you sure ? (It breaks the installation)


----------



## nvrmndryo (Aug 5, 2011)

there is vlc for mac ., n yeh i've updatetd qtime , n since then it start givin errors ! yeh i wil upload images soon , thnx

** vlc is not playing anything looks like just dumb player in there !


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 5, 2011)

^^
As I said earlier, VLC for mac is only for INTEL based Mac. Since you have installed Mac OS X on a AMD , VLC will not run properly. (in fact, it should have not installed, but don't know how you managed to instal it. )

Just dump VLC and use the default program to watch movies. You can use the default media centre -- Front Row to watch your movies.


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2011)

It shouldn't really matter actually. Intel is using AMD's amd64 architecture in all of their processors. So, it will install.

It must be a case of VLC/OS X using some instruction sets which are not supported by your processor?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 5, 2011)

Compile from source.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 5, 2011)

^^
No *ICO*

It matters,, because he is not on a real mac. Its a hackintosh!!

Also, any update to hackintosh breaks the installation if RESTART is required after any such software update.

Software updates which doesnot require a RESTART works fine though. 

Besides, Front Row uses Qtime to play movies / etc. And I find it much better then using Qtime. (Very Easy to use. Just press Control + Esc keys to launch it.
Put all your movies in the Movies folder in your HOME directory.)

And to play all .mkv and other format files on your Mac just install the FREE Perian !!


----------



## hellknight (Aug 5, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> ^^
> As I said earlier, VLC for mac is only for INTEL based Mac. Since you have installed Mac OS X on a AMD , VLC will not run properly. (in fact, it should have not installed, but don't know how you managed to instal it. )
> 
> Just dump VLC and use the default program to watch movies. You can use the default media centre -- Front Row to watch your movies.



Nope.. its not like that.. I installed Mac a long time ago & I managed to run all the apps on it.. even VMWare Fusion which will NOT install on AMD systems.. that's for sure.. Get MPlayer for Mac if VLC is not working..


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2011)

hellknight said:


> No hacks in the proprietary software. Only FOSS apps are allowed to hack.


Some posts are removed/edit for violation of this.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 6, 2011)

Anybody has luck installing Lion without installing/having Snow Leopard?


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 6, 2011)

^^
1. Lion is not available as a standalone version (DVD).

2. It is only available as a UPGRADE version which you can pay and download from support.apple.com

3. The paid version which you download can be installed on a Hackintosh Snow Leopard.

4. Don't know, if Apple will release the retail version of Lion or not. But I hope they will.

5. Minimum requirement to install Lion Upgrade is Snow Leopard.

6. Some magazine this month has a detailed article on installing Hackintosh Lion (I am still to grab the copy of this magazine )


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 6, 2011)

Apple Has Released lion thumb drives ...retail DVD Would be out soon


----------



## superboysahil (Sep 12, 2011)

I have tried hackintosh before on my Dell XPS 16.. but in vain.. although vmware works but doesn't deliver that much power.. I need a final answer.. can it be done on XPS 16?? or shd i just give up hope..??


----------



## gdebojyoti (Sep 15, 2011)

I have an HP Pavilion dv6-6119tx laptop. Its configuration is as follows:

Intel Core i5-2410M 2.3GHz
4 GB DDR3 RAM
640 GB SATA HDD
AMD Radeon HD 6490M (1 GB GDDR5)
Intel HM65 Chipset

Please tell me whether Snow Leopard and Lion are supported.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 16, 2011)

For Lion You First Need To Install Snow Leopard and Then Upgrade To Lion ...Remember Google Is Your Friend For Installation Tutorials Go To *tonymacx86.blogspot.com/2010/04/iboot-multibeast-install-mac-os-x-on.html

And *tonymacx86.blogspot.com/2011/07/xmove-multibeast-install-os-x-107-lion.html

For Lion You First Need To Install Snow Leopard and Then Upgrade To Lion ...Remember Google Is Your Friend For Installation Tutorials Go To *tonymacx86.blogspot.com/2010/04/iboot-multibeast-install-mac-os-x-on.html

And *tonymacx86.blogspot.com/2011/07/xmove-multibeast-install-os-x-107-lion.html

I Have 100% Working Hackintosh Dual Booting On The Following Config

Mac OS X 10.6.8 Snow Leopard



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Working Yes/No*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|Yes
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A GD65 B3|Yes
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaw X 4GBXL|Yes
*HDD*
2 X Segate Baracuda 1tb|Yes
*DVD Writer*
Sony 24 x SATA DVD|Yes
*Case + PSU*
Coolermaster Elite 430 + Corsair CX600 V2|Yes
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020|Yes
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|Yes
*Speakers*
|Creative SBS A335|Yes

There Would Be Problem With The Internet and Sound But It Works After Some Kext.

Upgrading to Lion This Sunday


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 17, 2011)

^^^
Nice

But RETAIL version of LION DVD will be released soon.

And we can then install it with the SINGLE DVD ( Hackintosh ) 

I am waiting for iATKOS to release a SINGLE DVD LION Hackintosh ..........


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 18, 2011)

Started Installing Lion using Xmove + Multibeast Method....Would Post the Success Soon


----------



## krnsripati (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished installing Mac OS X 10.7.1 last Sunday.

Working:
* 64 Bit
* Sound
* LAN
* Microphone
* Built in Bluetooth
* My Wireless Keyboard
* Triple Boot Windows 7, Windows 8 Developer Preview and Mac OS X
* My Android Phone detects directly without any drivers for USB Mode

Not Working / Need to Check:
* 3.0 USB (I don't have)
* WebCam for Facetime (I have one old Enter Web Cam need to check)
* Time not sync with Windows and Mac (I haven't searched yet)

My Config:
* Intel Core i7 2600k
* Asus P8P67 Pro
* 4GB DDR3 Cosair Vengeance
* 1 TB Seagate HDD + 500 GB Seage HDD
* Logitech K750 Wireless Solar Keyboard
* AOC 22" LCD
* 1GB DDR5 5670 Sapphire

Installation Credit goes
Hackintosh i7 2600 - <Glazblog/>
[GUIDE] Lion Retail & Snow Leopard 10.6.8 on ASUS P8P67 Deluxe B3 - InsanelyMac Forum


----------



## Ayuclack (Oct 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LD6vLG4HY9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sygeek (Oct 1, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD6vLG4HY9Q&feature=player_profilepage/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]LD6vLG4HY9Q[/YOUTUBE]

FTFY


----------



## Neo (Oct 8, 2011)

i want to install the developer preview 4/
is it possible?
if yes , then how?


----------



## Garbage (Nov 7, 2011)

Successfully installed Lion on my Dell XPS 14. (L401X)

What works:
Graphics (native resolution) (Used Multibeast to install nVidia kext)
Bluetooth (works out of box)
Trackpad and Keyboard (It was working initially, but then it stopped after first reboot. Had to install PS/2 mouse and keyboard kext from Multibeast to get it working).
Ethernet (works out of box)
USB (works out of box)
Webcam

What doesn't work:
Sound (No suitable device found)
Wireless

I am still trying to figure out how to get sound and wireless working. I will have to get it working, otherwise there is no point using Mac on laptop then. 

I followed following tutorial to create Mac OS Lion bootable USB.
tonymacx86 Blog: UniBeast: Install Mac OS X Lion Using an All-In-One Bootable USB Drive

Additionally, as I had to install this on a MBR disk, I applied Lion MBR patch.

If anybody can help getting sound and wireless working, I would appreciate.

Following is my system configuration


> > Mainboard : Dell 01PNG7
> > Chipset : Intel P55
> > Processor : Intel Core i7 740QM @ 1733MHz
> > Physical Memory : 4096MB (1 x 4096 DDR3-SDRAM )
> ...


----------



## Neo (Nov 8, 2011)

my config is as follows
Processor         Intel Dual Core @2.7Ghz
RAM                2GB
HDD                320GB WD
Graphics           Nvidia GeForce 8400gs 512MB
19' samsung LCD Monitor

Will Lion run on it...?
Please reply fast///thanx


----------



## Garbage (Nov 8, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> my config is as follows
> Processor         Intel Dual Core @2.7Ghz
> RAM                2GB
> HDD                320GB WD
> ...



Please check if your configuration is supported here - HCL 10.7 Seeds - OSx86

Even if it's not there, don't worry. Best way to check it to create a bootable USB drive and check for yourself.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> my config is as follows
> Processor         Intel Dual Core @2.7Ghz
> RAM                2GB
> HDD                320GB WD
> ...



It just might not work due to weak graphics. But hey there is no problem in trying is it? best of luck


----------



## Garbage (Dec 9, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Successfully installed Lion on my Dell XPS 14. (L401X)
> What doesn't work:
> Sound (No suitable device found)
> Wireless
> ...



Got sound working using voodoohda 2.7.1 from Downloads - voodoohda - High Definition Audio (HDA) driver for Mac OS X - Google Project Hosting



It seems my wireless card is not supported at all for now.  Need to get a new card or wait for some more time.


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 9, 2011)

So Just Installed Lion On My Laptop Without installing Snow Leopard.....But you need A working Mac or Hakintosh For That To Work...
Basically We Port Lion Install Files on A 8 GB or More Pen drive and Install It.... 

See More Here..Link


----------



## Assassin (Dec 10, 2011)

I want to install Mac on my lap, Currently I am using Toshiba L650 with the specs:
Intel core i5 CPU M480
2 GB DDR2 Memory (Cant find out the details  )
ATI Mobility redon HD 5470
465 GB HDD (Hitachi HTS5450)

Can I make it a multiboot machine with Mac and Windows ?
I really want to get my hands on Mac


----------



## rsk11584 (Dec 10, 2011)

how to actually use the MAC this is really freaking me out, in my office we recently bought one MAC Apple imac MC309HNA 21.5 inch..desktop PC and the big screen and wireless keyboard, mouse and its design is freaking me out yesterday only tried to use it for some time but could not figure out how to use it.. we are planning to buy some more i-macs in office. This MAC seems really awesome but i dont know how to use it  can some one teach me what awesome is in mac as im having iphone 3g recently got from my sis, and still dont know why is there in iphone which makes people mad,,,

i heard mac OS is used by people in video editing field as the video editing software which works in mac is best,, ??? is it so?


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 11, 2011)

rsk11584 said:


> how to actually use the MAC this is really freaking me out, in my office we recently bought one MAC Apple imac MC309HNA 21.5 inch..desktop PC and the big screen and wireless keyboard, mouse and its design is freaking me out yesterday only tried to use it for some time but could not figure out how to use it.. we are planning to buy some more i-macs in office. This MAC seems really awesome but i dont know how to use it  can some one teach me what awesome is in mac as im having iphone 3g recently got from my sis, and still dont know why is there in iphone which makes people mad,,,
> 
> i heard mac OS is used by people in video editing field as the video editing software which works in mac is best,, ??? is it so?



Ha Ha Ha  

If you can't use a MAC bro, you can't use anything i guess. 
I don't understand why you are so freaked out with it ??

What exactly you are trying to do...... please let us know to help you with it.

Its very easy and fast to use ................ that's the AWESOME of Mac!!


----------



## rsk11584 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Ha Ha Ha
> 
> If you can't use a MAC bro, you can't use anything i guess.
> I don't understand why you are so freaked out with it ??
> ...





i mean to say the technology is so diff no CPU, No cables nothing just one big monitor and it contains all  from CPU to PSU to Video Card etc etc,, and the mouse looks so sleek and keyboad also so small, how to browse the files on MAC and what all apps can i download for MAC


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 11, 2011)

rsk11584 said:


> i mean to say the technology is so diff no CPU, No cables nothing just one big monitor and it contains all  from CPU to PSU to Video Card etc etc,, and the mouse looks so sleek and keyboad also so small, how to browse the files on MAC and what all apps can i download for MAC



You mean like these?
Dell Inspiron One 2310 Review < All-In-One Desktops Review, Price, Features, Specs, User Opinions < PC World India Reviews< PCWorld.in
Lenovo IdeaCentre B300 Review < All-In-One Desktops Review, Price, Features, Specs, User Opinions < PC World India Reviews< PCWorld.in

As for the OS, not sure what's that difficult really, some different keyboard shortcuts, a dock, and other stuff. It's not really that different, if anything it's a lot more straightforward and intuitive than WIndows 7.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 11, 2011)

rsk11584 said:


> i mean to say the technology is so diff no CPU, No cables nothing just one big monitor and it contains all  from CPU to PSU to Video Card etc etc,, and the mouse looks so sleek and keyboad also so small, how to browse the files on MAC and what all apps can i download for MAC



What I can understand is :

1. Your Mac has Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard ( Operating System )

2. To Browse files do any one of the following :

    a) Left Click on the smiling face icon ( on the extreme left of the dock ), this will open the Finder, you can now browse all the files using finder.

    b) From the panel click on GO menu item and from the pull down menu select the folder you want to open.

3. Thirdly, if you want to download new applications, you can use the Apple App Store or go to macupdate.com and download whatever you need.
Hope this helps you.


----------



## rsk11584 (Dec 12, 2011)

@@^^^

Thanks but are apps for MAC same as Software for Windows (Freeware Shareware etc)

I thought apps the specific word is used for utilities, games, lifestyle etc etc in only android, iphone, nokia, ipad etc, in windows games are called games, and utilities are just called softwares..  so got confused


----------



## Garbage (Dec 12, 2011)

@rsk11584,
Please start a new thread for your Mac queries. This is "hackintosh" thread.


----------



## lezzylord (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello 
i have Hp Campaq 6535s with:
AMD Athlon(tm)X2 DualCore QL-62 ~2.0 GHz
.
ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics.

Motherboard:Hewlett-Packard 30E4 KBC Version 94.1D.

Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller.

ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller 250 GB [IDE mode].

i want to install Mac Os version 10.6.3 ...why this version because my brother have the DVD that came with his MacBook Pro. 
Please anyone could really confirm if is gonna to work or not 
(i must to say this again and again...sorry for my english im from france...)
thnx guys =D


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 20, 2011)

Installed Lion this time......

Lion has some major issues

1. NO FLASH, ( i installed old flash and after restart, now it doesnot boots to LION ) 

2. Intel 945 GMA graphics doesnot support LION   

3. Even Java doesnot works ?? 
*
Update:*

I installed *Mac OS X LION* on my *Dell Studio 1558*. Everything is working perfectly except Wireless and Battery Status.

*i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m525/tech2me/iLion/Lion.jpg


----------



## D|C (Jan 28, 2012)

my pc has the apple logo coming up,then it crashes.
and keeps restating
please help,
i am trying vmware


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 29, 2012)

D|C said:


> my pc has the apple logo coming up,then it crashes.
> and keeps restating
> please help,
> i am trying vmware



mate, first you need to provide us with your computer configuration and the version of Mac OS X you are trying to run on your computer / laptop.

you can try -x during booting...


----------



## D|C (Jan 30, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> mate, first you need to provide us with your computer configuration and the version of Mac OS X you are trying to run on your computer / laptop.
> 
> you can try -x during booting...



finally got it 
thanks a lot


----------



## williamcharles (Feb 2, 2012)

Installed Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.8 on vmware. Working flawless.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 2, 2012)

mac4lin is better than trying this for looks.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 23, 2012)

I want to hackintosh my laptop. Dell inspiron N5010 (P10F). The specs are as follows:
Intel Core i3 @ 2.4GHz
4GB RAM
320 GB HDD
ATI Graphics.
will it work. i plan on installing 10.6.7.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 23, 2012)

It should work as you're using both Intel & ATI which are in almost all the Macs..


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 28, 2012)

does iboot support lion now .. Accidently bought lion instead of snow leopard


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 28, 2012)

Nope IBoot Dont Support Lion Via DVD ROM only Via Flash Drive


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 2, 2012)

Guys i want to know if i can install hackintosh on my old computer, and which version to buy for this purpose, my specs are - 

Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 2.53GHz 
2x1 GB Ram 
ATI Radeon HD4350 1GB 
G31 (k) motherboard


----------



## Skynaveen (Apr 3, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Guys i want to know if i can install hackintosh on my old computer, and which version to buy for this purpose, my specs are -
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 2.53GHz
> 2x1 GB Ram
> ...


Yea I think it will work but cant be sure unless you try it out. Try Leopard or snow leopard


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 3, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Guys i want to know if i can install hackintosh on my old computer, and which version to buy for this purpose, my specs are -
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 2.53GHz
> 2x1 GB Ram
> ...



I don't think it will support 4350 out of box.

Leopard does not come with any drivers for this. However onboard Intel Graphics is supported by Leopard.

So, you can install Leopard after removing the Graphics Card.


----------



## cray.x (Apr 7, 2012)

i need help regarding the installation of Lion on my PC in Vmware or Virtualbox
 here is the link 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/155203-mac-osx-virtualization.html


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 7, 2012)

Read this moths fastrack for help


----------



## cray.x (Apr 7, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> Read this moths fastrack for help



read it, it wasn't of much help!


----------



## bruce_batman (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello All,

I have a problem i want to install Wifi on my Acer Aspire 5745g. Please Tell me how to do it My Ethernet works


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 17, 2012)

Laptop model :HP DV6 1110ax
Proccesor : AMD Turion X2 RM-74 2.2 GHz
GPU : 1GB ATI Mobility Radeon 4650
HD : 250GB SATA

I had once installed, _iPC 10.5.6 Leopard Hackintosh AMD_ on it, about an year and a half ago, had issues with Sound, Wireless, and a few others as well.

Shall i give Lion a try ? ? Looking for suggestions!


----------



## rider (Apr 17, 2012)

Heyy, I have hp dv6-6165tx and I want to install mac lion OX on it please help!


----------



## aaruni (May 29, 2012)

Can anyone give me a step by step guide to installing MAC OS X on dell inspiron?
I want a tri-boot setup - MAC OS X 10.6.7, Windows XP Pro, Linux Ubuntu 12.04.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 30, 2012)

You can dual boot mac os Lion and windows 7 for now....
I tried Ubuntu but it doesn't work with chameleon bootloader very well....


Head Over To Here For More Help Link Here


----------



## aaruni (May 30, 2012)

No, not interested in lion or win 7. Ubuntu is optional. But i need snow leopard and win xp.


----------



## rider (May 30, 2012)

I have hp pavilion dv6-6165tx and I want to install mac lion OX on it at any cost please help!


----------



## Ayuclack (May 31, 2012)

aaruni said:


> No, not interested in lion or win 7. Ubuntu is optional. But i need snow leopard and win xp.



For Snow Leopard You Need Two Things a SSE 3 Processor and a Snow leopard retail install dvd.... then for dual boot you gona need a xp disk.....
Install Snow leopard on one partition and then xp on another....then again boot from iBoot and install the boot loader and your dual boot machine would be ready in no time....

How To Install Snow Leopard on PC Link Here



rider said:


> I have hp pavilion dv6-6165tx and I want to install mac lion OX on it at any cost please help!



For OS X Lion there are two methods ....
One From Upgrading from OS X Snow Leopard to OS X Lion Using *Xmove* Method  and the Other is to install OS X lion Directly using a thumb drive or *Unibeast* Method ...

First one is lengthy as you need to install OS X Snow leopard from scrach to your PC and then install Lion ...

Second One Is Fast but you need a friend or any other mac Running A MAC OS X lion so that you can create a boot able lion Drive....

For OS X Snow Leopard Heard Over Here

For Upgrading to Lion Head Over Here

For Using The Unibeast or Thumbdrive Method Head Over Here


----------



## aaruni (May 31, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> For Snow Leopard You Need Two Things a SSE 3 Processor and a Snow leopard retail install dvd.... then for dual boot you gona need a xp disk.....
> Install Snow leopard on one partition and then xp on another....then again boot from iBoot and install the boot loader and your dual boot machine would be ready in no time....
> 
> How To Install Snow Leopard on PC Link Here



The article says to make another partition using disk utility. Wouldn't it be better if we just used BootCamp?


----------



## Ayuclack (May 31, 2012)

aaruni said:


> The article says to make another partition using disk utility. Wouldn't it be better if we just used BootCamp?



Boot Camp Works only when you have original apple firmware mac device now a new custom pc with 3rd party firmware


----------



## AVT (Jun 21, 2012)

Just  wanted to ask, is apple os usb stick available anywhere in Delhi, right now. I live 200 Km away from NCR region and I have had my friend ask in few shops that sell apple hardware (ipads, iphones) but they don't have it with them. 

Its pretty cheap (70$) and its kinda essential before thinking about hackintosh, right ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 27, 2012)

I dont know if this topic is already posted in this thread, if posted please give the link here.

I want to install mac osx in Virtual Machine. I know , I can download the mac os x pre installed vmware file(4.5 GB) , but I only want the customized vmware file (or guide to customized of my own)for mac osx . Can someone please help.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a query.
If its allowed and legal ,then I would be pleased if someone answers this for me.

Can HP pavillion Dm1 4003au run MAC OS ?
The configuration is :
1.65Ghz Dual core Amd E-450 APU , 1MB L2 Cache.(512x2).
Ati Raedon 6120 Descrete class GFX ,384mb.
2GB DDR3 1333Mhz Ram.
5400RPM 320Gb SATA HDD.

There is no DVD Drive in Dm1.So ,I would like to boot using USB.

If yes , please let me know so the money I am willing to spend on MAC OS X , won't go in vain.

Also I have a desktop having the following configuration :
2.2Ghz C2D E4500 with 2Mb L2 Cache.
Intel DG41RQ MB,
2GB DDR2 RAM 800Mhz,
7200RPM HDD SATA with 64MB cache.
Nvidia Geforce 8400GS 512Mb DDr3.
----------------------------------------------
Apart from these I already have Backtrack5 ,Windows 8 , Windows 7 and Windows Xp , running on the Laptop.
So I was wondering , if Its possible to install MAC alongside. 
Sorry for too many questions.

Thanks,
Rishi.


----------



## Jarvis143 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have an msi h61M-P20 motherboard with core i3-2120 processor,
8gb ddr3 ram, 2gb NVidia GeForce gt520, 1TB WD HDD, 18" LED monitor
and 1800 Rs. will I be able to use MAC OS or not ?


----------



## dabster (Oct 8, 2012)

any AMD apu based desktop/laptop tried with snow leopard ? Apple had tried amd in their trials so expecting apu would be supported. Looking for buying a laptop which supports mac os x also. Any thoughts ?


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Oct 24, 2012)

I want to Dual Boot with two seperate hard drives(1TB and 2TB) on my FX8120. My primary OS would be Windows 7 and Mac OSX Lion would be secondary. Please guide me with the workflow that I should follow, I know how to install OSX on my machine but have no idea how to efficiently dual boot. Please help.


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 24, 2012)

Its easy.

Since you are installing Windows and Mac on separate hard drives it makes in even more easier.

Just go to BIOS and set your Mac Installed HDD as primary boot hard disk. 

When you start your computer the Chemeleon will load the boot screen with the process bar, just press any key and it will display your windows hdd as *WinNTFS* , just select it and you will boot into windows.

Cheers !


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Oct 24, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Its easy.
> 
> Since you are installing Windows and Mac on separate hard drives it makes in even more easier.
> 
> ...



That seems simple will definitely try that. But some unexpected stuff just happened, I installed Mac OSX Lion(Niresh one) on my cousin's Phenom 2 X6 1075t and it works fine but when I installed the same on my FX8120 today, after installation when I boot my system it gives me a message "Can't find mach_kernel". It showed me that the installation was successful and now this.Please tell me what went wrong!



Tech&ME said:


> Its easy.
> 
> Since you are installing Windows and Mac on separate hard drives it makes in even more easier.
> 
> ...




All right succeeded in installing LION on my PC but now there's another issue. I followed your instructions with BIOS and as a matter of fact it works but till the point when I get a BSOD while booting my Windows 7. Just as I select WinNTFS it starts loading my Wndows 7 but suddenly a BSOD appears and it happens again and again. Please guide.


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 25, 2012)

How many partitions do you have ?

You should name your windows 7 volume something like *WinSeven*

In the chameleon boot screen you should see this *WinSeven* listed, don't select it, select the other *windowsNTFS* to boot to windows 7.

Windows 7 creates a 100MB partition on your Windows HDD automatically and you must select this partition to boot to windows 7 and not your *WinSeven* partition.

Also, do you get BSOD when you boot directly from the Windows HDD ?


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Oct 25, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> How many partitions do you have ?
> 
> You should name your windows 7 volume something like *WinSeven*
> 
> ...



I've two separate hard drives for both the OSes, for OSx its a single partition 1TB drive and for windows its a 2TB Drive with four partitions. And I don't get BSOD on reseting BIOS to defaults and booting directly from Windows drive.


----------



## havoknation (Oct 25, 2012)

I dont have Apple environment but I want to try it on my system. My basic question is how to get Mountail Lion.
PS : I dont have apple ID. Please advise. I heard that it cost around 20$ only.


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 25, 2012)

havoknation said:


> I dont have Apple environment but I want to try it on my system. My basic question is how to get Mountail Lion.
> PS : I dont have apple ID. Please advise. I heard that it cost around 20$ only.



You will either have to buy Mac OS X Snow Leopard or Lion and then download Mountain Lion from the Mac App Store as an Upgrade.

Mountain Lion is only upgrade ware as of now.



ritwiksondhi said:


> I've two separate hard drives for both the OSes, for OSx its a single partition 1TB drive and for windows its a 2TB Drive with four partitions. And I don't get BSOD on reseting BIOS to defaults and booting directly from Windows drive.



Oh !

That means your chameleon boot loader should display 6 icons for all the partitions on your hdd(s). Cool ! Just choose the partition which has no volume label. [ Ps: Label all the partitions in your 2 TB HDD first ]


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Oct 25, 2012)

I did as u said but I can't see a partition with No Volume Label, all I can see is a screen with one Mac Drive and 4 partions of my windows drive that I labelled. No 6th partition.


----------



## Shah (Oct 28, 2012)

I am also interested in using Mac OS X. Can anyone guide me through the process?

My Deskop Config: Intel G620 + DH61SA, 4GB DDR3-1333 RAM, 250GB SATA III HDD, no discrete GPU

My Netbook Config:Intel atom N450, 2GB DDR2-667 RAM, WD 160GB SATA II HDD

Will i be able to install Mac on my systems? If I can install, then what version should i opt for?


----------



## Ayuclack (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah You May Install MAC on your desktop But with Shitty Graphics !!


----------



## dhiva (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: The Hackintosh Thread (how to make a bootable usb of osx lion on windows 7)*

Hello
I have a hp pavilion dv6-6165tx powered by Intel Core i7-2670QM 2.2Ghz | Radeon HD 6770M 2GB GDDR5 running Catalyst 12.11 | 8 GB DDR3 RAM | Inbuilt 750GB HDD

I like to install osx lion on my laptop. But i have seen that i need a mac book to create a bootable usb of osx lion. But i and also my friends dont have one.
So is there any way to make a bootable usb of osx lion on my windows 7 pc itself? I am also having the Mac osx Install ESD.dmg with me. Please help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 6, 2013)

OK I upgraded my Hackintosh to Mountain Lion


----------



## nvrmndryo (Mar 1, 2013)

I dont get why you want to install mac? There's no use, ive tried and it worked very well too. But what next? Mac is not as user friendly as windows.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 1, 2013)

@nvrmndryo : dude, user friendlyness depends on the individual user. did you give yourself enough time to actually use mac like a mac and not like another windows, expecting features of windows to work in mac ? If you really want to try out other operating systems, then you've got to leave your windows mindset behind while trying them out.


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 4, 2013)

nvrmndryo said:


> I dont get why you want to install mac? There's no use, ive tried and it worked very well too. But what next? Mac is not as user friendly as windows.



Then You tried Mac Like a distro like ubuntu to see if it works and not for real work .... I have been using windows 8 for strictly gaming and mac OS X for daily driver....
Ever had tried Editing stuff,mac makes windows cry on that!!!

You Might not be running official or fully powered build on your AMD machines ....they kinda used patched Builds !!!


----------



## Fx8350 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey guys I want to install Mac on my following-
Intel i3 2100t,2gbddr3ram,320hdd,fox on board<I dunno the model as it come to me present assembled>.no graphics card,DVD writer.can I install? Plz guide me


----------



## Fx8350 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey anybody got any idea related niresh osx 10.8.2 installation.I have installed it successfully but after restart it stacked at apple boot logo.my config- i3 2100t 2gb ram 320gb HDD foxcon mobo.dunno the exact model


----------



## hellknight (Dec 27, 2013)

BUMP 

Get this hardware if you're building a hackintosh. It works with Mavericks perfectly & also, Mavericks is free now. So no headache of piracy 


*Any 4th generation Intel Core processor (i3, i5. I picked Intel Core i5 4440).*
*Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H (Works perfectly)*
*Minimum of 4 GB DDR3 RAM*
*A good SMPS such as Corsair series.*
*A clean hard drive. When you install Mavericks on it, make sure you select GUID partition table otherwise it will not work.*
*Some Google search skills.*

Enjoy!!!


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 27, 2013)

any chance of running on AMD 8350 , asus m5a97 motherboard, amd 5570 graphic card , 8 gb ram?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2016)

*Q: *Can I install Mac OS X on windows 10 PC ? i.e windows 10 is pre installed and installing Mac OS on second partition ? will it automatically dual boot ?


----------

